# Miriam and her Bettas



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Hi, this is going to be a journal/story about my bettas and my experiences with them. They are my children and I honor and respect them as fellow beings in my life, now. I once (several years ago) adopted my first betta fish, Moonlight.
He was a sweet fish. He lived in a one gallon bowl, as the petstore staff left me uneducated about the importance of tank size. All I thought I needed was a bowl, a fish, some gravel and a plant on top, and although I was uneducated and didn't provide him with the best he really needed, I loved him and he was happy. Those were very special times I spent with him. I learned to draw him, and he taught me much, and I strongly think he was willing to stay by my side and wait patiently for me to realize how he really wanted to be treated.
And I did. Not in his lifetime, though. I went ahead and got more bettas:
(in order of adoption) Dolphin, (female yellow) Doska, (female black/green) Penny (female yellow/red) I tried them together and it didn't work out, probobly because I didn't have the right settings. Then, they lived in half gallon bowls
by themselves. Then Flash, (male red crown tail) and then Distant Fire (male red veiltail) and Soshay (multicolored veiltail) came home with me.
Penny and Doska died eventually.
Moonlight was not spent as much time with, as I had too many others to worry about. Then winter came, and Moonlight lost some of his spirit. I assume it was the cold that deppressed him, but I did think he could survive it at the time,
for I had been told by a friend that bettas don't need expensive aquipment like tropical fish do. But that was not to be. By the time I learned the importance of heaters, Moonlight already had dropsy...I comforted him, and we came back together, close, for his last weeks of life. We got Betta Rivive, but it was too late.
Moonlight's last night on this planet was in fall, 2013, when he slept and, drifted away from this planet. I got a new fish, Twilight, and loved him. I tried to spend as much time as possible with my last bettas, Distant Fire Twilight and Dolphin, and they lived a little longer but because I couldn't yet get money for the heaters for the previous bettas, they died sooner or later that fall. But Dolphin survived, and is still living! I now have another betta fish Yorin, or Yin for short, along with my sweet little girl dolphin. This is a diery of them, from their perspective.


----------



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm so sorry about your lose :-( 
But congrats on Dolphin and Yorin! What type is yorin? Marius, ( Mine) Is a bicolored blue and red Veiltail.


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Now, on to the story:

CHAPTER 1, DOLPHIN
It was early morning, and the sun was not yet up. It was very dark, and somewhat cold. It was fall. Dolphin sat in the corner of her home, staring out the glass at the empty bed where her human, Miriam, should be sleeping. But she never slept there,
because, well, Dolphin didn't know why she didn't sleep there. Obviously it was Miriam's space, all to herself, but she never slept there. "She must have some remote den?" Thought Dolphin to herself before slowly drifting off again, into sleep. Yin, her neigbor, was drifting around, he was awake. But Dolphin was still sleepy. She thought about what she wanted tomorow, and it was more plants. Another plant, live,
to add to her home, and she wished Miriam would do that for her.

Behind the Big Grey Rock, she went over to her pink plant and lay down again.
Her waters were still quiet, and she hoped they would stay that way, untill
light swept into the room and everyone was awake. 
The remote noises of...who always made the noises across the room at night?
She always felt the vibrations of noises across the room coming from the foot
of Miriam's bed, but she had never seen who made those such noises.
Anyway, now they were quieting down like they always did in the morning;
and Miriam would soon be here in the light.
Dolphin accociated Miriam & morning, because in with the light always came Miriam!
And it would be much lighter soon. Dolphin looked over into the tank next door.
Yin was sleeping. So Dolphin slept soundly too.
She drempt that a million bloodworms came in and crouded her water!
Miriam was there. She had shaken the bloodworms in sooo thick that Dolphin
couldn't see!!! Dolphin suddenly couldn't see Miriam and then she realized her owner had been swallowed by a bloodworm! Dolphin noticed the bloodworms GROWNIG AND GROWING and then.........

Silence, as Dolphin woke up, she realized how tired she still was,
so she gave up the idea of the bloodworms and went back to sleep. This time, she dremped pleasently, she was in a place she had never seen before, where the air was fresh, and it was so light and SOOO thin she actually had to Puuush her way through it, and there was nothing to hold her up in the air. She was at a place where the top of the water was far, far away and blue. This was a great kind of place. Her home was back INSIDE this HUGE box thingy, and when Miriam grabbed her and put her back in, she felt shocked and heavy! Then she woke up! The water was warm now, and she swam around and noticed she felt great! No bloodworms (although NOW she wanted some!) and back in her watery home. This was heaven!!! Miriam, she now noticed, was standing next door, HUGE Miriam! She wanted Miriam to come over to her, but Miriam didn't see her awake, and she ran out through the big box opening. Dolphin sat and thought about her day today.


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Hi! Welcome!
Yorin is a pink veiltail with red fins. He is beautiful and very sweet and loving.
I now have them in 5 and 10 gallon tanks (Dolphin is 5, Yorin is 10, but I'm upgrading Dolphin as soon as possible) with filters. Yorin has a heater, and Dolphin's heater is coming before winter, right now her tank stays at a reasonable temp most of the time.


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Oh, and I also have a spotted ramshorn snail named Sunny with Dolphin


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

CHAPTER 2, DOLPHIN'S DAY

It was late morning now, and Miriam came into the room again. Dolphin wanted her to read a book; she liked just to hear her voice. And, lucky day, Miriam did just that!
She talked and talked, into this cardboard thing, and Dolphin listened ceriously to her
talk. Then Miriam went over to pick out another book, went over to Yin's tank, and talked into it again. Dolphin listened some more. Then Miriam left. Yin was still sitting there, staring off after Miriam, who had left, and Dolphin went over to the other side of the tank and took a gulp of yummy air and swallowed it down into her labyrinth.
Now Yorin was taking a nap and Dolphin kinda wished she could be there, and they could mate, and......."THUMP!" Sherill, Miriam's mom came into Miriam's room with a pile of something soft, and sqwishy looking, like she once in a while did, while yelling at Miriam for not coming in with that pile of squishy things herself.
Then she would pack them into a drawer next to the fish. She looked into Yorin's tank and said hi to him, then to Dolphin, then left.
And Dolphin and Yorin were left to their own business.


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

CHAPTER 3, YIN'S DAYS

Yin sat in the middle of his plant, feeling pretty good. It was sunny in his tank, and that, along with the heater he had, made it a perfect 80 degrees, perfect temperature for a fish like him! He was feeling pretty good, when Miriam came in. She had a bag of water with her! "What could THAT be?" he wondered as Miriam came closer. She had just come home from yoga class. 

Yorin jumped up and down around the front of his tank. He couldn't see what it was. It was something big...and wet. Miriam went out of Yin's view for a second, then came over and put in a plant!!! Yin was exited! His very own second plant. It was named Bandito, and was big and a nice, bright, green color. It was perfect for his tank.


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Hmmmmmm... I'm not sure whether it's best to continue with it this way, or to switch to my perspective?

What do you think?


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

I will tell it from my perspective, then.


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Torn fin and a few other questions:

So hi,
this morning I went to check on my fish, 
and luckily, all was well! However, when I turned on the filter in Yin's tank,
(I turn the filters in both tanks on and off, so Fishies get a chance to rest.)
He apparently ripped his fin on the filter!!! It is a big rip.
Not sure what to do about it; I turned the filter off, but can't leave it off 'cause the tank is in the middle of cycling and needs the filter.
How can I heal him? And also, I decided not to start another post for this so:
Dolphin's had Ich for about a month with no harm done to her.
This is very rare for ich, right?
I don't really know what to do about it, I've tried using salt with no results...
I think it IS ich, but what to do?

P.S.
I don't want to use Ich chemical treatment on her.


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

We found a babysitter!

We just found the right "babysitter" for my fish (and dog and cat and mice) when we go away next week! They will come over and live with everyone in our house when we leave. Dolphin and Yin really liked them when they talked to them on the phone, so I think it's final.


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Personalities and history
I thought it would be fun to say a bit about the personalities of my fish,
past and present:

So first, there's Moonlight.
He's sweet, was my first fish, and was a special teacher in my life.
He is gone now  but I'll always respect and remember him, he
taught me some big lessons of my life. When my dog got sick
one day, my mom said I could go out and buy a fish. He was
the one who really called to me, "Bring me home. Bring me home
with you!" I will always love him! 
Things that remind me of him now: The sky, with it's grand vastness
just like he was vast; as he taught me to be vast and he taught me about
life. He was also linked to the ocean in my mind, because he reminded me
of that vast place also, when I brought him home.
Also his personality is: Very loving, sweet, gentle, vast, wise, connected to
me and to life.
.


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Then, my second fish, and the one I have now...Dolphin! She is fiesty, healing, loving, sweet, gentle, and like a "Yang" fish, where as Yorin is the "Yin" fish. Dolphin was my first female betta, and I loved her very much (and still do, of corse) she is my special feminine friend, and has a strong, picky, and at times quite demanding, personality. She wants what she wants and she wants it NOW! She can't wait. She loves live food. There are some books she really likes looking at! (and some she likes me to read to her) she is a sweet little girl, despite her demanding-ness!


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Flash, my male red crowntail, was my christmas present about two christmases ago. Flash died of unknown sickness last winter. It was probobly caused by my lack of knowledge about tank cleaning and temperature. I was very sad and burried him down by the stream near our house. 
Flash was a fish who loved my cat kiwi. We could have had better times together, had I known the proper care as I do now. I will always love you, my little Flash.


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Sashey was rescued shortly after christmas. He died, actually, too soon from an unknown sickness he had at the petstore. I hardly even remember what he looked like, it was such a short time I had him. Too bad I wasn't able to save him in time ;( He was a grumpy fish, who seemed destraught about his life, which is why I brought him home with me . I wanted to give him a chance at life, and I really hope he enjoyed his two day stay. We put his body down in a roaring river and wached it float away!


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Distant Fire: Distant Fire was a special friend. He had a tremendusly bent fin when I rescued him, but it healed quickly after I got him.
He died last winter of unknown reason (probobly cottonwool desease) and he was a very wonderful fish. I think he would have liked a bigger tank than he had, which was only 1 and 1/2 gallons. But I didn't know about that at the time. Now I do. But anyway, Distant Fire was happy for the first part of his life, but was not very active or happy for the second half. I really wish I knew what I know now, because I could have saved him, put him in a 10 gallon tank with a heater and filter, lots of plants, and he could have lived a long and happy life...but, too bad, he had to die. I hope he has a good life in the spirit world; blessings to you my sweet little fish, Distant Fire!


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Oh and by the way, Distant Fire was a red, extra long finned veiltail.


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Update sunday:
When I checked on the fish this morning all was fine, normal activity ect. Yin's fin is still torn, of corse, and I would really like some help about that. If no one comes here, I will start a new thread for him...
Dolphin, last night, was acting funny; She usually goes streight for the food but last night, she huvered around at the surface, looking around like she couldn't find food!
Eventually, after much searching, Dolphin found a peice and ate it.
Any suggestions of what is wrong? Could she be blind, or what?
I did a 25 (approximately) % water change on both tanks, and made a mistake of Yin's water being too much colder than the water in his tank. Oh well, it didn't go down too far and the heater will warm it up again!


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Solved the filter!!

I solved Yin's filter problem 
On this website called Nippyfish.net, I found that a brand-new pair of women's pantyhose are great for solving fin-tearing in betta fish. I did that (wrapped pantyhose around the whole filter), and he hasn't torn his fin anymore!  I put a plastic tube around the output tube and dug the other end of the tube into the gravel, and that solves the I'm-going-flying-around-the-tank-when-I-want-to-sit-still problem he was having, so now his filter's all set! (I hope) DD
Also, I fed Dolphin a fruit fly from our compost and she liked it and ate it, so I think she is just bored of bloodworms


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Look at my new signature


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Aww, some didn't show up. Too bad.


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm glad you found a solution to the fin tearing!


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Hi, everyone's doing fine today except one problem:
Yin's filter thing didn't work.  He torn his fin AGAIN.
I am going to put an indian almond leaf in his tank, if I can find one...
I hope it clears up! If not, I'll be moving on to AQ salt, and put him in the 1.9 gallon hospital tank for 10 days. But I hope that's not needed, because he is sooo enjoying his new 10 gallon  

I'm not sure what I should do; someone said in another thread I started on him, that it might work to make a craft of some mesh and fishing line to use as a box around the filter. I think I'm going to try that next 
Hopefully my little boy will get better from his tear.


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Well everyone's pretty normal today, and I plan to get some craft materials later and make that "filter box" someone suggested. It will hopefully serve Yin well so that he can have a clean, filtered tank AND not rip his fins! Amagine that! Wow, what a lucky fish he'll be...
I also plan to get some medicine (finally) for Dolphin's ich and treat her while we're gone. (not my prefered idea to introduce her to something new while we're away, but 
better than leaving her with ich.) :/ 
Well, bye for now, and I'll update you when I'm back from shopping!


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Hmmmm, I wasn't really into the chemical treatments, as I said, but that's the only option I see for now! So, off to get some chemicals for the poor girl
I'll try, though, to find something as natural as possible, and hopefully she'll be fine while we go away. I SURE HOPE she will be fine while we go away!


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Good luck, bettas are hardy so I'm sure they'll make it


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

GOOD


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

I just ran out to petsmart and got some Omega One (everyone reccomends that brand) betta buffet pellets! They have Ethoxyquin in them, and that isn't good, but otherwise they are the best food (commercial) that I have found.
I also got some plastic mesh from the craft store, so I am going to try that tomorrow for Yin. (Oh, and Dolphin is getting her medicine tomorrow.) I am going on vacation in two days!!! I hope all the fish are just fine and happy when I get back!


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Today I put the Ich medecine in Dolphin's tank (after a 60% water change, so she's all prepaired for the trip) and she's acclimating nicely. I took the filter and plants out of the tank, so they can wait for a week or two. They're in the holding tank I use for Dolphin. Dolphin is doing well, and so is Yin. The weather here was so warm today and yesterday that I didn't even need the heater for Yin, which is good for Dolphin, because she doesn't have a heater untill we go away. It's stayed at a steady 77F. Hopefully this will continue for our trip, so we can have a nice time in the warm sun and go swimming in the lake where we are going  I am going to do a 25% water change on Yin later, so he's all set for while we're gone. So, probobly won't get to posting untill tomorrow, maybe not then, even. But I will catch up on all the happenings in fish world once I get back!  BYE!!!


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Uhhhhg! I just made a long post complete with how I'm so glad to be home, how I have SO much work to do to catch up on animals care, and just as I was almost ready to send it off...BANG!! My ipad went out of charge. Lost THAT post, oh well; oh and I have new pets: 2 minnows (they might be blacknose dace(?) minnows) from the lake where we always camp. They are named Neora & Chadron, have a new 10 gallon tank with 10 pounds of gravel, some plants with a filter coming soon, and have an album on my profile. (oh, and if you have oppinions on what type of fish they might be, please let me know) I appoligize for that blurriness of the pictures; my ipad camera doesn't work that well!


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Minnows are doing well, active and both love eating BW and BS! Anyone else have feeding suggestions? I wonder. So then Dolphin's doing great; I think I forgot to tell you...her Ich is gone from the treatment. I noticed right when I got home, but forgot to put it on here. No new news from Yin, but I think I might start making pet foods & go into a small business!!! I'm not sure yet; but I'd like to try. There's so many BAD petfoods on the market that are species-inapropriate, like kibble for cats (who need more liquid), and poison ingredients that aren't allowed anymore into human food!


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

I think I'm gonna not do the pet food...it's SOOO complicated...
Anyway, everyone's doing good. The minnows, on their second week here, finally got a water change, a filter & a live plant!  If you want to see the upgraded minnow tank, go to my profile!  and Dolphin & Yin are doing good; I think Yin's alittle jealous right now though, 'cause I'm sitting on my bed. My bed is next to Dolphin's tank, not his, so he is jealous & thinks I should come over to be with him! 
And, for the big news of the week...Dolphin, who always wanted one (I think) finally has a ten gallon tank! If you want to see pictures of THAT, too, they are on my profile.
Dolphin got new plant, & I'm wondering what kinds of plants either of them are!

Now, back to me: I have a cold (( I got it from my friend who came over here a few days ago! I think I'm just gonna sit on my bed or the couch or outside in the sun all day, reading books and watching TV. I might even take Yin with me, it might be a good cure for his jealousy! Do you think it's a good thing to take a betta fish somewhere to watch TV? Why wouldn't it be?


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Oh no! I just figuered out about Dolphin's new plant...it isn't a water plant at all! It was sold as a water/aquaria plant for some reason... anyway, I hope it is not toxic


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

It's not poison! Gooood!!!


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

*Some sad news today, and new plants!*

Chadron, my minnow died.  I'm so upset! He and Neora were so special to me, so it is really sad to have to say goodbye so soon!!! He just lay around on his side yesterday, but late yesterday, he was swimming so I thought he'd probably get better; oh well. I looked around the tank today and found him lying dead. I think I might just release Neora, I think she might just be better off in the wild, since I don't have another friend to give her, she'd be all alone with me. What do you think?
Oh and Dolphin got a new plant yesterday, it's unknown breed/species, so I might just ask about that. Dolphin's a VERY happy fishy, I'm pretty sure  And Yin got another plant too; I had to throw out Sauna and Bandito 'cause they, his old plants, were getting too old and sick, releasing ammonia into Yin's water.
The new plants will become (are named) Diifa, & Dzumod! Good luck, you new little plants;-)


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

I think if she was originally wild caught it would probably be best to put her back where you found her. If she is not wild, you shouldn't release her into nature.


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

She was wild, but unfortunately I couldn't get her back to where we found her  that was where we go just once a year, several hours away! I'm sorry, fishy, but do you think I could release her in our stream near our house? It is the same climate, & the simular kind of water.


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Anyway, on to another post: All the fishies are doing well! Neora is still alive & swimming! I got Dolphin and Yorin new plants, by the way; 7 of them! The petstore guy was nice and gave me them FREE (plus I bought an 8th, so that's eight total) because I was sold some non-aquatic plants over the months (yes, I found out through extensive internet research that all my plants that died (and lots of my plants have, I thought it was my fault.) were not meant to be fishtank plants!) so he felt bad for me! Nice guy! Anyway,
on to the plants I got, with the name of plant, type of plant, then which tank it went in: 
Yacatoomo (amazon sword, for Dolphin) Desperaux (pronounced Desparo) (amazon sword, for Yin) Decora (amazon sword, for Yin also) Bekoc (pronounced bee-cock) (I don't remember the name of the type but it's for Yin) Experientow (Unknown type, for Dolphin) Dioblo (Anacharis, for Dolphin.) Neckorye (pronounced neck-or-iy) (anacharis, for Yin.) and, last of all: 
I also bought an anubias for Yin, named Measle.

Well, that's all the plants & that's all for now! Good-bye, now on to some breakfast!


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

*Updates on animals*

Oh, before I go, an update on ALL of the pets (and plants) I thought you might like:

Starlight: Starlight is my little mouse. She, as her siblings, is grieving the death of her mother. This happened a week ago (her mother died of cancer, poor feeder mice, i rescue them but they still usually die of cancer )
Anyway, she's taken up the bad habit of BITING while in grief, not the best way to release your grief if you ask me:lol:! but I understand her sadness. She's going to have to break out of it, though. Any suggestions on her? How would you train a mouse to stop biting?

Yatabow: Yatabow is my mom's little mouse! She's not a biter. She has taken to grieving in a different way than her sister: quietly sleeping . Yatabow is OK, and coming to the end of her grieving cycle. She is tamer than the others, even 
Kiay, who is pretty tame!  I like Yatabow...

Kiay: She was always a pretty tame mousie ;D I love her and work on helping her get EVEN TAMER! No biting problems here but still grieving, unfortunately. But she is coming closer to the time she'll be happy, as is Yatabow. I love my little Kiay.

AND THE MICE IN GENERAL:

 The mice are recovering from grief, and getting their tank cleaned tommorow!(if I have time.) I will be showing pictures (in my album "other animal") of the rearanged tank. )) Okay, thats all for mice..

Yin: Yin, little fishy, is sad. He's sad that his plants, Sauna & Bandito, are dead & out of his tank. But he's also OK! He's exited about his new 5 plants: Desperaux, Decora, Bekoc, The Plant I Don't remember the name of, & little Measle. He is happy & sad, at once, but happy overides the sadness, I think ;D

Dolphin: Dolphin is OK & seems GREAT, WONDERFULL, and, oh Dolphin just looks SOOOO good! ;D No more updates on Dolphin other than her new plants: Yacka, Dioblo, and Spirie, and the fact that her cycle's done (nitrogen cycle) (!!!!!!) I've also needed to get a filter block because Dolphin almost got wedged into it a day ago!! I'll do that as soon as possible.

No real news on Neora, other than she seems a little sad (not heartbroken though, she'll go on!) about Chadron. She is eating, so I think there's plenty hope of her making it... I am still waiting for somebody (anybody?!?) to tell me if you think it's OK to release Neora here in the stream next to our house...

And the dog and cat are fine; not much news on them. (the dog and cat are Lovey, & Kiwi.)


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Everybody's doing well  I did a WC yesterday on Yin, didn't get time for Dolphin & Neora...they will come today, along with the mouse tank cleaning. Oh & I filmed a "day in the life" video of Yin, planning on giving Dolphin her turn today. I am bummed that I can't post the vid. anywere online...my camara doesn't work with our computer.
But it's a pretty good vid, it captures the spirit of Yin. As I said, Dolphin will get her day in the life video today.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

AHHH... You have been bit by the betta bug. It will cause you to get more and more with out stopping.


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Haha! Yah, I do spend alot of time w/ my fish & I just love bettas and I kinda spoil mine


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Ok, so I went into Petsmart yesterday. There was a BEAUTIFUL white halfmoon! It was amazing! Don't think I can resist this one...
Already got the 2 gallon tank setup! This will be his hospital tank. Oh, I hope I could resist it. Really don't have time for another fishy  But he's just soooo sweet!  What should I do? Give in? Or resist?


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Give in! ;P


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Yin is sick. It started today, with his temp so low. I put a warm light on top of his tank, that perked him up a bit. But he just got worse after that. Now the temp is 77 & still going up. Good! Dolphin's tank is going up. She got a thermometer yesterday, forgot to mention. Yin, though, still hardly moving. Too bad. Any suggestions? I NEED to save him!!! I can't loose him! He's my special fish. I think I may have overfed him, he was hungry last night & after it was too late I read that it's bad to feed a fish much when it's cold. It was 73 F last night, I know it's bad for them but it's all I could do to put the light on them! Will he be okay if I over fed him?

Oh & we got the new fish! He's so sweet! His new name is Cloud! He's in a nice 2 gallon w/ my small spare heater. (didn't heat hardly anything in Yin or Dolphin's big tank, that's why it's not for them) He's doing well, adjusted to my new water. You can see pictures of him in the cup, @ my album of him!

Love him so much!


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

He is quite better. Still any help would be appreciated.  & I have photos of him from today (in album "Yin's pictures") so you can see what might be wrong.

Oh and the new Cloud is still doing very well!!!
Just writing down the date of adoption here so I don't forget it: October 7th, 2014!


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

There was a total eclipse last night, we saw it!!!! It was supposed to be pouring rain & cloudy so we decided to not set the alarm clock. But I woke up in the night, saw it wasn't cloudy, so we went out! It was great. We had a clear view from the mall.
Then we came home to the fishies & their water managed to stay the same temp. So everyone is pretty fine & active.


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Now Yin's bad again. Any help? He just goes up & down all day, energy-wise! I don't know what could be the matter, now that the temp's up to 80 now! Hmm...


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

The warmth is doing well for him. He's back to almost normal energy 
So don't need any more help!

& as for Cloud, he's doing very well (as is Dolphin!) and he's almost as tame as a fish you've had for a month! Such a sweet disposition! So glad we got him! 
Yin, your just as special though. ))


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

So, finally my Rena 50 watt heater came in for Yin!!!! But not all good&exiting! It actually has a HUGE hole in back, which Yin could easily swim right in! So any help? Don't think that I could put any pantihose or anything over it, for fear of overheating! My mom & me have some long, frustrating research on our hands! ;(


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Wow, I havn't posted in like 2 weeks, right? Well, some news since then: Yin got a new 2.5 gallon tank, he's really enjoying it!  He was stressed out by all that space. He's doing oh-so-much-better there, so then as for Dolphin she's fine! Going to get her water change today, along with taking her dead plant out. Why do her plants keep dying? I don't know. Anyway, Cloud now has 2 silk plants, not just 1. He's enjoying them. All of a sudden, & I'm very happy about this, everybody's building bubblenests! Soo sweet! Neora (my minnow from the lake, if you don't remember) is OK. I didn't think she'd last this long, & be this happy! With her snails growing like SOOO crazy-fast & mating, & her plant shooting off "babies" all over the place, & Neora so active & happy, I got a nice little happy ecosystem here in my room! So basically, everyone's doing well including Yin, Cloud, Dolphin, Neora, all the snails: Red, Rexigon, Mezlile, & Chantinum, & the mice, so that's it! Bye


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

I got a new apple snail! Her name is Apple Moon Eclipse. I put her in a 1/2 gallon tank, to quarentine for several weeks to a month.
She's my first apple snail ever! Cloud, the newest betta, will be her companion when she's done w/ quarentine. Also, I changed Cloud's water, Yin's water (both 100%s) and Dolphin's water (20%).

So everyone's all new and fresh. 

Then another thing, I'm overrun w/ snails! Ramshorn snails in my minnow tank. In my last post I told you they were mating, well everywere I look on the plant I see baby snails! There's only like 10 total now. There will be more.

& I collected some wild Duckweed for the minnow's tank, too. I'm really enjoying that.

Last thing: I am thinking of moving my Cloud to the minnow tank. If you want to give me advise on this, search for or go to thread "betta community? (with minnows & snails)". That's where you'll be able to find me & help me w/ Cloud.


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Swasdi xun Betta pla phu dulae! (I'm learning Thai languige. What I just wrote means "Hi other betta fish keepers!")


----------

